# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Mancata consegna CUD al dipendente

## serman

Se il datore di lavoro non consegna il mod.CUD al dipendente,come si procede per la dichiarazione dei redditi di quest'ultimo? :Confused:

----------


## Patty76

> Se il datore di lavoro non consegna il mod.CUD al dipendente,come si procede per la dichiarazione dei redditi di quest'ultimo?

  Ho lo stesso tuo probelma quindi mi aggancio a questo post! 
Io ha pensato di "ricostruirmi" il cud partendo dalle buste paga! Può essere corretto?  :Confused:

----------


## missturtle

> Ho lo stesso tuo probelma quindi mi aggancio a questo post! 
> Io ha pensato di "ricostruirmi" il cud partendo dalle buste paga! Pu&#242; essere corretto?

  In teoria sarebbe fattibile ma... bisognerebbe capire perch&#232; non &#232; stato consegnato! Fare una dichiarazione sulla base di un documento che non ho...beh..  :Cool:  
Io farei una capatina all'inps o all'agenzia delle entrate.. la busta paga non certifica che contributi e irpef sono stati versati

----------


## Patty76

> In teoria sarebbe fattibile ma... bisognerebbe capire perchè non è stato consegnato! Fare una dichiarazione sulla base di un documento che non ho...beh..

  Nel mio caso, il datore di lavoro non vuole consegnare il Cud perchè per metà anno non ha pagato gli stipendi, i contributi....e non ha neanche consegnato le buste paga! 
Ora, visto che non c'è nessuna legge che possa "costringere" il d.l. a rilasciare il Cud.....l'unica cosa possibile è ricostruirlo con le buste paga eleborate e pagate.... 
D'altronte il contribuente deve pagare le tasse su questi redditi, (anche perchè ha anche redditi di affitto quindi è costretto a fare la dichiarazione!)
quindi l'unica possibilità mi sembra questa!  :Frown:

----------


## serman

> Nel mio caso, il datore di lavoro non vuole consegnare il Cud perchè per metà anno non ha pagato gli stipendi, i contributi....e non ha neanche consegnato le buste paga! 
> Ora, visto che non c'è nessuna legge che possa "costringere" il d.l. a rilasciare il Cud.....l'unica cosa possibile è ricostruirlo con le buste paga eleborate e pagate.... 
> D'altronte il contribuente deve pagare le tasse su questi redditi, (anche perchè ha anche redditi di affitto quindi è costretto a fare la dichiarazione!)
> quindi l'unica possibilità mi sembra questa!

  Infatti anche nel mio caso si tratta di un contribuente che ha anche redditi da affitto. Il problema è anche che nell'eventualità di una ricostruzione del CUD da buste paga
(procedimento discutibile ed eccepibile da parte dell'AdE) 
che alcune buste sono state smarrite,quindi CUD nemmeno ricostruibile . Allora,come si fà

----------


## pettirosso

ci sono sanzioni per il datore che non rilascia il cud

----------


## missturtle

> ci sono sanzioni per il datore che non rilascia il cud

  le violazioni concernenti la mancata o tardiva consegna delle certificazioni ovvero il rilascio delle certificazioni con dati incompleti o non veritieri da parte dei sostituti d'imposta, obbligati ad effettuare la ritenuta alla fonte sulle somme o valori corrisposti, sono punite con la sanzione amministrativa da euro 258,00 a euro 2.066,00 ai sensi dell'articolo 11, comma 1, lettera a), del D.Lgs n. 471 del18 dicembre 1997.

----------


## serman

> le violazioni concernenti la mancata o tardiva consegna delle certificazioni ovvero il rilascio delle certificazioni con dati incompleti o non veritieri da parte dei sostituti d'imposta, obbligati ad effettuare la ritenuta alla fonte sulle somme o valori corrisposti, sono punite con la sanzione amministrativa da euro 258,00 a euro 2.066,00 ai sensi dell'articolo 11, comma 1, lettera a), del D.Lgs n. 471 del18 dicembre 1997.

  E il dipendente a chi si deve rivolgere per ottenere l'applicazione delle sanzioni? E sanzioni a parte, come fà a dichiarare il proprio reddito?

----------


## missturtle

> E il dipendente a chi si deve rivolgere per ottenere l'applicazione delle sanzioni? E sanzioni a parte, come fà a dichiarare il proprio reddito?

  Faccio solo delle ipotesi:
Le sanzioni dovrebbe applicarle l'agenzia delle entrate.
L'ADE sa perfettamente quante e quali ritenute sono state effettuate per dipendente, per quali periodi e il reddito lordo su cui sono state calcolate giusto? Quindi direi che forse si può fare un 730 sulla base di quei dati.

----------


## Patty76

> L'ADE sa perfettamente quante e quali ritenute sono state effettuate per dipendente, per quali periodi e il reddito lordo su cui sono state calcolate giusto? Quindi direi che forse si può fare un 730 sulla base di quei dati.

  Si, ma l'Ade viene a conoscenza di questi dati solo quando ha il 770. Fino a quel momento ha dei pagamenti f/24 cumulativi per tutti i dipendenti di quella ditta.....

----------


## iam

> Si, ma l'Ade viene a conoscenza di questi dati solo quando ha il 770. Fino a quel momento ha dei pagamenti f/24 cumulativi per tutti i dipendenti di quella ditta.....

  (esistono le denunce alla Guardia di Finanza)

----------


## missturtle

> (esistono le denunce alla Guardia di Finanza)

  Quello risolverebbe il problema della denuncia ma non quello di avere tutti i dati in tempo per la dichiarazione

----------


## Patty76

> (esistono le denunce alla Guardia di Finanza)

  Che cattivo!  :Frown:

----------


## Patty76

> Quello risolverebbe il problema della denuncia ma non quello di avere tutti i dati in tempo per la dichiarazione

  Quoto!  :Smile:  
quindi...come risolviamo questo impiccio.... 
io devo fare il 730!!!  :Confused:  
...e pure serman....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## iam

... brutta faccenda davvero!
Possiamo dire che per la dichiarazione dei redditi, comunque, è sufficiente che le ritenute siano state operate (indipendentemente se siano state certificate nè tanto meno versate). 
La "ricostruzione" cui faceva riferimento Patty è senz'altro la strada percorribile.
E' vero che l'Ade (anche se il riferimento specifico era alle ritenute di lavoro autonomo) ha disconosciuto tale prassi, ma, in possesso della documentazione valida (cedolini paga) io non mi preoccuperei più di tanto. 
Ovvio che se addirittura non hai i dati (come succedde a Serman) da dichiarare, non li puoi dichiarare!!!    :Confused:   
Quello che non capisco proprio è il caso di chi vuole dichiarare redditi non effettivamente percepiti !!!?? (caso prospettato da Patty). In tale caso non c'è nulla da dichiarare! 
Quanto sopra, a mio umilissimo avviso, è da far seguire ad una regolare denuncia, per convalidare il comportamento tenuto in dichiarazione. 
P.S.  Miss mi mancavi... :Smile:   anche la Patty oggi è sparita!

----------


## Patty76

[QUOTE=iam;33008
Quello che non capisco proprio è il caso di chi vuole dichiarare redditi non effettivamente percepiti !!!?? (caso prospettato da Patty). In tale caso non c'è nulla da dichiarare! 
P.S.  Miss mi mancavi... :Smile:   anche la Patty oggi è sparita![/QUOTE] 
Io non ho detto che voglio dichiarare redditi non percepiti....ho detto che le buste paga sono state regolarmente emesse e pagate fino ad Agosto 2007...poi il buio più completo! 
La ricostruzione io la farei da Gennaio aa Agosto 2007, poi mi fermo!!!! I cedolini ce li ho tutti, regolarmente vidimati all'inai e con l'accredito in c/c bancario dell'importo netto percepito..... 
Prima della ricostruzione però farei anche una bella lettera raccomadata a/r al datore di lavoro, richiedendogli il Cud....la lettera poi la allego al 730! 
P.s. io non sono sparita...sono arrivata solo un po' più tardi!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## iam

> Io non ho detto che voglio dichiarare redditi non percepiti....ho detto che le buste paga sono state regolarmente emesse e pagate fino ad Agosto 2007...poi il buio più completo! 
> La ricostruzione io la farei da Gennaio aa Agosto 2007, poi mi fermo!!!! I cedolini ce li ho tutti, regolarmente vidimati all'inai e con l'accredito in c/c bancario dell'importo netto percepito..... 
> Prima della ricostruzione però farei anche una bella lettera raccomadata a/r al datore di lavoro, richiedendogli il Cud....la lettera poi la allego al 730!

  Ok! Perfetto così   

> P.s. io non sono sparita...sono arrivata solo un po' più tardi!!!

  Allora perchè non mi rispondi ??

----------


## Patty76

> Ok! Perfetto così

  
Grazie...allora procedo con la lettera minatoria....ops.....di chiarimento!  :Big Grin:    

> Allora perchè non mi rispondi ??

  Scusa...non ti rispondo a cosa?  :Confused:

----------


## missturtle

> P.S.  Miss mi mancavi...  anche la Patty oggi è sparita!

   :Big Grin:  Ormai è una donna in carriera! 
Dopo agosto non è più stato pagato quindi? Se i pagamenti coincidono con i cedolini tecnicamente si può ricostruire il CUD.
La cosa assurda è che ho trovato mille riferimenti alle sanzioni applicabili ma nessuno riguardo al comportamento che deve tenere il dipendente  :Mad:

----------


## Patty76

> Ormai è una donna in carriera! 
> Dopo agosto non è più stato pagato quindi? Se i pagamenti coincidono con i cedolini tecnicamente si può ricostruire il CUD.
> La cosa assurda è che ho trovato mille riferimenti alle sanzioni applicabili ma nessuno riguardo al comportamento che deve tenere il dipendente

  Allora siamo in due....  :Mad:   
Questi poveri dipendenti...non sanno che pesci prendere....senza contare che stanno senza stipendio da Settembre!!!  :Mad:  
P.s. Non sono una donna in carriera.....  :Frown:

----------


## Niccolò

Buongiorno  :Smile:  
Io mi comporterei così: visto che ricevere il proprio CUD è un diritto del lavoratore, gli farei fare una raccomandata formale in cui lo richiede, se non lo ottiene presenterei una dichiarazione dei redditi solo sui redditi documentati, e in caso di future contestazioni e cartelle, citerei in giudizio il datore di lavoro per le sanzioni addebitateci. 
Per quanto molto verosimile al CUD, non credo sia ortodosso ricavarlo da soli in base alle buste paga, e in quel caso, visto che siamo noi a percorrere questa strada, ogni sanzione sarà a nostro carico  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## iam

> Buongiorno  
> Io mi comporterei cos&#236;: visto che ricevere il proprio CUD &#232; un diritto del lavoratore, gli farei fare una raccomandata formale in cui lo richiede, se non lo ottiene presenterei una dichiarazione dei redditi solo sui redditi documentati, e in caso di future contestazioni e cartelle, citerei in giudizio il datore di lavoro per le sanzioni addebitateci. 
> Per quanto molto verosimile al CUD, non credo sia ortodosso ricavarlo da soli in base alle buste paga, e in quel caso, visto che siamo noi a percorrere questa strada, ogni sanzione sar&#224; a nostro carico

  Buongiorno, ben sveglio! 
citeresti in giudizio il datore di lavoro?
Caspita!  
Dai Niccol&#242;, prendi prima il caff&#232;, lavati il viso... e poi torna qui con noi!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> Buongiorno, ben sveglio! 
> citeresti in giudizio il datore di lavoro?
> Caspita!  
> Dai Niccolò, prendi prima il caffè, lavati il viso... e poi torna qui con noi!

  
Sono sveglio da prima di te  :Cool:  
Un datore di lavoro che non mi paga gli ultimi 6 mesi di stipendi..... credo che in giudizio ci andrò di sicuro, e non solo per la mancata emissione del CUD  :Wink:

----------


## missturtle

Io però mi associo a iam  :Big Grin: 
Certo farà causa ma ... chiedere le spese per un eventuale errore nella dichiarazione dovuto dal mancato rilascio del CUD..  :Cool:

----------


## Niccolò

Certo che oggi siete strani.... prima volete chiamare la Finanza, ma poi vi riguardate a fargli una causa per danni  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## iam

> Sono sveglio da prima di te

  ... tu hai scritto buongiorno!   Alle 17!  :Stick Out Tongue:  
La denuncia alla finanza è un atto DOVUTO (oltre che cautelativo) 
La citazione in giudizio è un atto facoltativo (che tu vorresti intraprendere) 
Eppoi non bisogna perdere di vista l'obiettivo iniziale (come recuperare le ritenute subite). Per non perdere le ritenute di barcameni in una causa civile?
L'hai mai affrontata? 
Una causa civile conviene intentarla sempre e solo se sei tu ad avere torto! (Ahime!! :Embarrassment: )

----------


## Patty76

Ehi...la soluzione l'avevamo trovata! Non rimescolate tutto, per favore!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Per iam:
adesso sei tu che non mi rispondi! Qualche post fa ti avevo chiesto a cosa non ti rispondevo!  :Confused:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Niccolò

> ... tu hai scritto buongiorno!   Alle 17!

  Che dovevo dire? buonanotte  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    

> ... La denuncia alla finanza è un atto DOVUTO (oltre che cautelativo)

  Hai ragione.... ma te la chiameresti la Finanza in un ambiente in cui lavori?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    

> ... Eppoi non bisogna perdere di vista l'obiettivo iniziale (come recuperare le ritenute subite). Per non perdere le ritenute di barcameni in una causa civile?
> L'hai mai affrontata? 
> Una causa civile conviene intentarla sempre e solo se sei tu ad avere torto! (Ahime!!)

  Per le opinioni su quanto possa convenire una causa civile ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole, ma mi chiedo, te professionista, ti sentiresti tranquillo a presentare una dichiarazione dei redditi basata su documenti approssimativi?

----------


## iam

> ma mi chiedo, te professionista, ti sentiresti tranquillo a presentare una dichiarazione dei redditi basata su documenti approssimativi?

  Perchè su dati approssimativi?
Ripeto, le ritenute devono essere operate (devi aver ricevuto un importo defalcato dalle stesse). Se hai la possibilità di dimostrarlo (cedolini, ricevute bonifici ecc. ecc.) non sono dati approssimativi! Se poi dimostri di aver tentato di ottenere il Cud con tutti i mezzi legali a disposizione... 
Consiglio di conservare anche la ricevuta di compenso erogato a killer professionista per tentativo di estorcere Cud a mano armata o quantomeno ricevuta di dimissioni dal pronto soccorso con prognosi di dieci giorni in seguito a mazziatone erogato al datore di lavoro inadempiente... 
O la soluzione è rinunciare a presentare la dichiarazione dei redditi ed esporsi in prima persona alle relative sanzioni?  
Stavolta non ti seguo Niccolò, anche se resti un mito  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> Perch&#232; su dati approssimativi?
> Ripeto, le ritenute devono essere operate (devi aver ricevuto un importo defalcato dalle stesse). Se hai la possibilit&#224; di dimostrarlo (cedolini, ricevute bonifici ecc. ecc.) non sono dati approssimativi! Se poi dimostri di aver tentato di ottenere il Cud con tutti i mezzi legali a disposizione...

  Probabilmente sono troppo prudente io, per&#242; resto un p&#242; dubbioso sul presentare una dichiarazione in cui il reddito da lavoro dipendente non lo trovo su un cud ma lo rilevo dalle buste paga. Il cliente potrebbe non avermi portato una busta paga e quindi io presento una dichiarazione con un reddito inferiore a quello realmente percepito  :Confused:    

> Stavolta non ti seguo Niccol&#242;...

  Questo &#232; il bello di un forum, scambiarsi opinioni, e se sono discordanti meglio, aumentano le alternative e aumentano le soluzioni  :Smile:  ..... il finale del post lo prendo come una battuta  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## iam

> Questo è il bello di un forum, scambiarsi opinioni, e se sono discordanti meglio, aumentano le alternative e aumentano le soluzioni  ..... il finale del post lo prendo come una battuta

  quotissimo  :Wink:

----------


## iam

> ..... il finale del post lo prendo come una battuta

  .....per forza
il Killer non rilascia ricevuta fiscale in quanto percettore di reddito di natura professionale nella misura in cui ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> .....per forza
> il Killer non rilascia ricevuta fiscale in quanto percettore di reddito di natura professionale nella misura in cui ....

  Non era il killer il finale del post... ero io  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## iam

> Non era il killer il finale del post... ero io

  ah.. no quella non era una battuta  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> ah.. no quella non era una battuta

  Ci speravo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ora vivrò col terrore di svegliarmi in piena notte con te che mi canti una serenata degli 883  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## nzino67

> Si, ma l'Ade viene a conoscenza di questi dati solo quando ha il 770. Fino a quel momento ha dei pagamenti f/24 cumulativi per tutti i dipendenti di quella ditta.....

  Scusate se mi inserisco con un dubbio ulteriore... La mancata consegna del CUD mi fa pensare anche ad un mancato invio del 770...

----------


## Patty76

> Scusate se mi inserisco con un dubbio ulteriore... La mancata consegna del CUD mi fa pensare anche ad un mancato invio del 770...

  La cosa potrebbe essere alquanto probabile.....ma quelli almeno sono fatti del datore di lavoro. Sarà l'Ade a sanzionarlo!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ema70

Anch'io ho avuto un caso analogo, il datore di lavoro per il quale lavoravo non mi aveva consegnato il Cud e la risposta è stata "mi si è rotto il computer" quindi di mia santa pazienza ho ricostruito il mio cud con le buste paga, poi per quanto riguarda se la società a versato o meno i contributi sono problemi loro, io intanto non ho evaso. 
Baci Baci. :EEK!:

----------


## pettirosso

> Quello risolverebbe il problema della denuncia ma non quello di avere tutti i dati in tempo per la dichiarazione

  770 all'agenzia delle entrate

----------


## missturtle

2) Società fallita  mancato ricevimento CUD dal dipendente
(Diretta MAP del 26/05/2005) 
D: Un società nel corso del 2004 è fallita. Il dipendente non ha ricevuto il CUD, ma intende presentare UNICO 2005 PF (e non il Mod. 730); possiede altri redditi ed oneri detraibili.
Si chiede se può autocertificare il reddito di lavoro dipendente con le relative ritenute (documento sostitutivo del CUD) sulla base dei cedolini paga consegnati sino alla data della dichiarazione di fallimento? 
R: Si ritiene che il dipendente debba presentare il modello unico calcolando il reddito imponibile e le imposte dovute in base ai cedolini paga consegnati.  
Tratto da MultiMap - Raccolta multimediale di informazioni e aggiornamenti

----------


## Patty76

> 2) Società fallita  mancato ricevimento CUD dal dipendente
> (Diretta MAP del 26/05/2005) 
> D: Un società nel corso del 2004 è fallita. Il dipendente non ha ricevuto il CUD, ma intende presentare UNICO 2005 PF (e non il Mod. 730); possiede altri redditi ed oneri detraibili.
> Si chiede se può autocertificare il reddito di lavoro dipendente con le relative ritenute (documento sostitutivo del CUD) sulla base dei cedolini paga consegnati sino alla data della dichiarazione di fallimento? 
> R: Si ritiene che il dipendente debba presentare il modello unico calcolando il reddito imponibile e le imposte dovute in base ai cedolini paga consegnati.  
> Tratto da MultiMap - Raccolta multimediale di informazioni e aggiornamenti

  Bravissima Miss.....  :Wink:

----------


## missturtle

> Bravissima Miss.....

   :Big Grin: 
Ormai era diventata una questione di principio  :Mad:

----------


## Patty76

> Ormai era diventata una questione di principio

  Mi associo! 
Io sono stata la prima a dire di procedere in questo modo!  :Big Grin:

----------


## iam

ehi, non vi dimenticate di citare nessuno??  :Frown:  
Hey Miss, solo per curiosità, qual'è la fonte? Cos'è sta diretta MAP?

----------


## Niccolò

Leggo e condivido, però.... 
Il CUD è il mezzo con cui il datore di lavoro certifica i compensi e le ritenute applicate, se non c'è CUD chi è che certifica l'esatta corrispondenza tra buste paga e dichiarazione dei redditi? 
Che il sistema vada bene, ok, non lo nego, ma voi vi fareste firmare una certificazione dal cliente o vi affidereste alle buste paga sperando che siano tutte e non ci siano sorprese in futuro?  :Confused:

----------


## seta

Anche a me è capitato due o tre anni fa, di dover elaborare la dichiarazione dei redditi di un dipendente la cui ditta era in fallimento e non aveva ricevuto il CUD.
In accordo con il cliente, abbiamo estrapolato i dati dalle buste paga.

----------


## Niccolò

> Anche a me è capitato due o tre anni fa, di dover elaborare la dichiarazione dei redditi di un dipendente la cui ditta era in fallimento e non aveva ricevuto il CUD.
> In accordo con il cliente, abbiamo estrapolato i dati dalle buste paga.

  Se il cliente si assume la responsabilità di questo "CUD fai da te", a me va bene e non ho problemi a fargli la dichiarazione  :Cool:  
Era solo questa la mia titubanza, non volevo essere io a "certificare" i compensi percepiti da un terzo basandomi su una documentazione frammentata.

----------


## Patty76

> ehi, non vi dimenticate di citare nessuno??

  No, no...iam è stato il primo ad approvare.....  :Cool:

----------


## missturtle

> ehi, non vi dimenticate di citare nessuno??  
> Hey Miss, solo per curiosità, qual'è la fonte? Cos'è sta diretta MAP?

  Non mi ero resa conto che la discussione andava avanti  :Big Grin: 
Purtroppo è l'unico stralcio che ho trovato in merito...c'era anche il sito del sole24ore l'esperto risponde ma a pagamento  :Frown: .. il titolo citava 	"omesso rilascio da parte del sostituto d'imposta-Condizioni per effettuare lo scomputo-Documenti comprovanti l'effettiva decurtazione a titolo di ritenuta" chissà che dice  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## missturtle

Finalmente una risposta sensata da parte dell'ADE  :Smile:  ne riporto integralmente il contenuto:
In relazione a quanto richiesto con e-mail in data 27.3.2008 , laddove il contribuente si rivolga ad un Caf per la presentazione del modello 730, il Caf stesso, giusto visto di conformità che dovrà apporre sul modello e sulla documentazione necessaria alla compilazione, non può che attenersi strettamente al documentale previsto dalla vigente normativa tributaria.
Quanto sopra predetto, giustifica la difficoltà, in mancanza del CUD, nellaccettare come Centri di Assistenza Fiscale le dichiarazioni dei redditi modello 730 dei contribuenti dipendenti  che non sono in possesso della certificazione rituale.
Detto questo, laddove il contribuente sia impossibilitato a reperire il modello CUD, lo stesso può ricostruire il reddito da lavoro dipendente attraverso le buste paga mensili e dichiarare il risultato ottenuto nel quadro RC del Modello Unico.
La presente risposta non è resa a titolo di interpello ordinario ai sensi dellart. 11 della legge 212/2000, bensì a titolo di assistenza al contribuente .
Corre l obbligo di precisare che il presente mezzo (e-mail) deve essere usato dal contribuente, eccezionalmente, verso gli Uffici Locali dellAgenzia delle Entrate, non potendo sostituirsi al servizio di assistenza che, istituzionalmente, è svolto allinterno degli Uffici Locali, dove è presente il Team Assistenza ed Informazioni al Contribuente, deputato allo scopo.
Si segnalano pertanto  il   link istituzionale di risposte tramite mail offerto dallAgenzia delle Entrate presente  sul sito Agenzia delle Entrate (home) (servizio Web Mail), ovvero lindirizzo e-mail di una casella di posta elettronica della Direzione Regionale della Lombardia, organo superiore gerarchico dello scrivente, appositamente istituito al fine di assistere ed informare il contribuente: dr.lombardia.sportellofiscale@agenziaentrate.it.
Per eventuali ulteriori spiegazioni e considerazioni sul contenuto della presente potrà contattare il Team 1S Assistenza e Servizi dello scrivente Ufficio, per il tramite del centralino rispondente al numero di telefono 0302972711.

----------


## iam

> Finalmente una risposta sensata da parte dell'ADE  ne riporto integralmente il contenuto:
> .

  io ti bacio per questo!  :Smile:  
(anche se... normativamente non rappresenta nulla) :Frown:

----------


## missturtle

> io ti bacio per questo!  
> (anche se... normativamente non rappresenta nulla)

   :Frown:  lo so... vale solo un interpello 
Però ora sappiamo che non possiamo presentare un modello 730 ma possiamo indicare gli importi dei cedolini nel modello unico. ( altra brutta notizia  :Frown:  )

----------


## annade

> lo so... vale solo un interpello 
> Però ora sappiamo che non possiamo presentare un modello 730 ma possiamo indicare gli importi dei cedolini nel modello unico. ( altra brutta notizia  )

  Grazie anche da parte mia....... io sono ancora in attesa di risposte....... ma forse a l'ADE di Roma "erano stanchi" .... :Big Grin:  GRAZIE
Ciao

----------


## iam

> Grazie anche da parte mia....... io sono ancora in attesa di risposte....... ma forse a l'ADE di Roma "erano stanchi" .... GRAZIE
> Ciao

  non mi meraviglierò se ti daranno una risposta completamente diversa... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chiaraceda

Quest'anno La Scadenza Del 770 E' Il 30.04.2007 Quindi Secondo Me Si Puo' Risolvere Chiedendo I Dati All'ade Dopo Tale Data E Fare Anziche' Un 730 Un Unico...

----------


## missturtle

> Grazie anche da parte mia....... io sono ancora in attesa di risposte....... ma forse a l'ADE di Roma "erano stanchi" .... GRAZIE
> Ciao

  Anche a Milano  :Stick Out Tongue:  infatti le ho mandate anche in tutte le province della Lombardia... questa è la risposta dell'ADE di Brescia. L'unica degna di nota.
A parte un'agenzia che mi ha detto che, FORSE, comunicando il codice fiscale del contribuente avrebbero potuto cercare di risalire ai redditi dell'anno le altre han solo saputo dirmi di "portare pazienza e sollecitare" . Comunque.. parere personale: ce ne fosse stata una che abbia scritto di comunicare i dati del datore di lavoro!  :Mad:

----------


## chiaraceda

Quest'anno La Scadenza Del 770 E' Il 30.04.2007 Quindi Secondo Me Si Puo' Risolvere Chiedendo I Dati All'ade Dopo Tale Data E Fare Anziche' Un 730 Un Unico

----------


## iam

> Quest'anno La Scadenza Del 770 E' Il 30.04.2007

  intanto la scadenza è prorogata al 31/5...   

> Secondo Me Si Puo' Risolvere Chiedendo I Dati All'ade Dopo Tale Data E Fare Anziche' Un 730 Un Unico...

  ...  è una battuta??  sto diventando "nsallanuto"....  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## missturtle

> ...  è una battuta??  sto diventando "nsallanuto"....

  No, no  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  che dici.. sei ancora un fiorellino.. 
Non credo che i tempi ristretti ti permettano tanto. Però ciò che dicono a Brescia ha senso. Dato che un CAF non può certificare un 730 senza il CUD fai un unico e ti assumi le responsabilità di ciò che dichiari  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## iam

> No, no  che dici.. sei ancora un fiorellino.. 
> Non credo che i tempi ristretti ti permettano tanto. Però ciò che dicono a Brescia ha senso. Dato che un CAF non può certificare un 730 senza il CUD fai un unico e ti assumi le responsabilità di ciò che dichiari

  No, su questo non avevo dubbi! 
chiaraceda scriveva di chiedere i dati all'Ade..!? 
già che ci sono possono compilarla loro la dichiarazione dei redditi, liquidarla e rimborsare a casa del contribuente (in contanti) l'eventuale saldo attivo.
Mi pare funzioni così no?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
... no forse no  :Frown:

----------


## chiaraceda

Scusate Avevo Letto Solo La 1° Pagina Della Discussione, Non Mi Ero Accorta Che Continuava:d

----------


## annade

> non mi meraviglierò se ti daranno una risposta completamente diversa...

  Neppure io.... purtroppo... :Cool:

----------


## Patty76

> ...  è una battuta??  sto diventando "nsallanuto"....

  IAMMMMMMMMM!!!! 
Non sfruttare il dialetto napoletano per dire cose che non si dovrebbe sul forum.... 
Alcune parole le capisco, sai!!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
E adesso non c'è l'amministrazione per censurarti!!!!  :EEK!:

----------


## missturtle

> IAMMMMMMMMM!!!! 
> Non sfruttare il dialetto napoletano per dire cose che non si dovrebbe sul forum.... 
> Alcune parole le capisco, sai!!!!!  
> E adesso non c'è l'amministrazione per censurarti!!!!

  ma mica è una parolaccia  :EEK!:  
Patty leggi la risposta dell'ADE nell'altra pagina  :Frown:

----------


## iam

> IAMMMMMMMMM!!!! 
> Non sfruttare il dialetto napoletano per dire cose che non si dovrebbe sul forum.... 
> Alcune parole le capisco, sai!!!!!  
> E adesso non c'è l'amministrazione per censurarti!!!!

  .. ma perchè per curiosità...
 che avevi capito?  
dal dizionario Napoletano-Italiano   Italiano-Napoletano
nsallanuto = forma contratta di insallanuto - rimbabito 
Miss ha il cuore napoletano, questo lo si era capito già.

----------


## iam

> IAMMMMMMMMM!!!! 
> Non sfruttare il dialetto napoletano per dire cose che non si dovrebbe sul forum.... 
> Alcune parole le capisco, sai!!!!!  
> E adesso non c'è l'amministrazione per censurarti!!!!

  ... è proprio vero che questo forum è una famiglia... 
La patty mi cazzea pure... (dal napoletano: "cazziare" = rimproverare)
non è una parolaccia nemmeno questa! *Non è mio costume*

----------


## annade

> IAMMMMMMMMM!!!! 
> Non sfruttare il dialetto napoletano per dire cose che non si dovrebbe sul forum.... 
> Alcune parole le capisco, sai!!!!!  
> E adesso non c'è l'amministrazione per censurarti!!!!

  Non è una parolaccia credo.... ma forse un modo "colorito" per dire rimbambito ? Sbaglio IAM ?
Sicuramente più elegante di come si direbbe a Roma.... :Wink:

----------


## Patty76

> Non è una parolaccia credo.... ma forse un modo "colorito" per dire rimbambito ? Sbaglio IAM ?
> Sicuramente più elegante di come si direbbe a Roma....

  Intendo proprio questo 
un modo colorito per dire......bhè ora mi autocensuro...tanto si è capito, vero Anna?  :Wink:

----------


## annade

> Intendo proprio questo 
> un modo colorito per dire......bhè ora mi autocensuro...tanto si è capito, vero Anna?

  .... Direi proprio di si..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Patty76

> .. ma perchè per curiosità...
>  che avevi capito?  
> dal dizionario Napoletano-Italiano   Italiano-Napoletano
> nsallanuto = forma contratta di insallanuto - rimbabito 
> Miss ha il cuore napoletano, questo lo si era capito già.

  Proprio questo.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   
Ma a Roma si va giù un po' più pesante  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Patty76

> lo so... vale solo un interpello 
> Però ora sappiamo che non possiamo presentare un modello 730 ma possiamo indicare gli importi dei cedolini nel modello unico. ( altra brutta notizia)

  E allora facciamo l'interpello!!!  :Smile:  
Però l'amministrazione ha tempo 120 giorni per rispondere, o per far valere il silenzio assenso... 
Siamo al 28 marzo....anche se ci sbrighiamo e lo facciamo partire il 03 aprile...i 120 giorni scadono ad agosto...e la dichiarazione a giugno-luglio  :EEK!:  
Non ci stiamo con i tempi...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## missturtle

> E allora facciamo l'interpello!!!  
> Però l'amministrazione ha tempo 120 giorni per rispondere, o per far valere il silenzio assenso... 
> Siamo al 28 marzo....anche se ci sbrighiamo e lo facciamo partire il 03 aprile...i 120 giorni scadono ad agosto...e la dichiarazione a giugno-luglio  
> Non ci stiamo con i tempi...

  ADE di Legnano: 
In assenza del mod. CUD rilasciato dal datore di lavoro non è possibile utilizzare il mod. 730 per dichiarare i propri redditi, ma va presentato il modello UNICO persone fisiche, nel quale potrà ricostruire la propria posizione reddituale attraverso le buste paga in suo possesso. Nel frattempo invii una raccomandata A.R. nella quale invita il datore di lavoro a rilasciare il mod. CUD per poter ottemperare ai propri obblighi dichiarativi. 
ADE di Vimercate:
Il MOD.CUD è necessario per certificare i redditi da lavoro dipendente percepiti e le ritenute subite. Le consiglio di richiedere tale certificato con raccomandata  con avviso di ricevimento.  
ADE di Desio
Gentile contribuente, 
poiché, salvo proroghe, il termine di presentazione del mod 730 2008 relativo ai redditi 2007 scade il 31 maggio se presentato al Caf o ad un professionista abilitato le consigliamo di continuare a sollecitare linvio del modello CUD.. 
ADE di Magenta:
Non è semplice ricostruire il CUD dalle buste paghe, pertanto le consiglio di insistere col suo datore di lavoro, che è obbligato a rilasciarle il documento in oggetto. In ogni caso si dovrebbe occupare Lei dellassemblaggio dei dati poiché non è unoperazione che possiamo effettuare noi.  
ADE di (non mi ricordo a chi l'ho mandata e non c'era il riferimento  :Stick Out Tongue:  ):
Buongiorno
In genere, con tutti i cedolini, si riesce a ricostruire il cud; forse, se ci indica il codice fiscale riusciamo a recuperare i dati come ufficio; per maggiori informazioni, ed anche per la compilazione e trasmissione della dichiarazione, può venire da noi, anche per appuntamento. 
Oltre alla risposta dell'ADE di Brescia che ho già trascritto.
Temo che l'unica soluzione sia l'Unico poichè devo assumermi la responsabilità di ciò che inserisco nella dichiarazione. Non sarebbe neanche giusto che il CAF certifichi dati di cui non è effettivamente in possesso. Anche se quei dati li ricalcola personalmente e anche se quel CAF siamo noi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## iam

> obblighi dichiarativi. 
> ADE di Vimercate:
> Il MOD.CUD è necessario per certificare i redditi da lavoro dipendente percepiti e le ritenute subite. Le consiglio di richiedere tale certificato con raccomandata  con avviso di ricevimento.  
> ADE di Desio
> Gentile contribuente, 
> poiché, salvo proroghe, il termine di presentazione del mod 730 2008 relativo ai redditi 2007 scade il 31 maggio se presentato al Caf o ad un professionista abilitato le consigliamo di continuare a sollecitare linvio del modello CUD..

  queste due sono da "incorniciare",
no, non le risposte, parlo proprio delle addette alle consulenze!  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> queste due sono da "incorniciare",
> no, non le risposte, parlo proprio delle addette alle consulenze!

  Hai visto che conoscenze che c'ha iam ....

----------


## Felciotto

Salve,
mi aggiungo a questa discussione, in quanto ancora oggi a distanza di 10 anni dall'apertura di questo post, chi non riceve il cud, non può ottenere risposte certe e precise dall'Agenzia delle Entrate, se non quelle di recarsi c/o la GDF per fare denuncia e recarsi presso un consulente del lavoro per ricostruire il reddito mancante tramite le buste paga in possesso, le uniche cose in mio possesso sono le buste paga e i contributi versati all'Inps dalla Cooperativa,  ho richiesto la CU alla Cooperativa tramite PEC, ma la Cooperativa risponde che la società si trova in liquidazione, morale della favola è che la Cooperativa non ha inviato la CU (nonostante la mia richiesta secondo i termini di legge tramite PEC), è stata fatta la denuncia presso la GDF, al CAF non gli risulta che si possa ricostruire il reddito tramite buste paga, ma devono informarsi meglio, insomma uno come deve comportarsi?? Ancora oggi nel 2018 bisogna vedere questo schifo . Grazie Felice

----------

